# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Η κότα με τα κοτοπουλάκια της....!!!!

## xarhs



----------


## Efthimis98

Ειναι πολυ γλυκα... να σου ζησουν!!!
Και στο χωριο μας εχουμε μερικες κοτες που δεν εχουν πουπουλα στον λαιμο...
Ξερεις γιατι δεν εχουν; (απο μικρα δηλ. δεν εχουν, οπως το ενα απο τα δικα σου...  :winky:  )

----------


## serafeim

ωπ ωπ ωπ τετοια θα βγουν και τα αυγα που μου εδωσες? 
Ευθυμη ειναι καλοκαιρινο αυτο το πουλακι χωρις πουπουλα στο λαιμο!!! χαχαχαχα

----------


## xarhs

ευθυμη ειναι η ρατσα τετοια.................. η μανα μου δεν με ακουσε και εβαλε 1 αυγο απο τετοια κοτα , και ιδου το αποτελεσμα...... αν και τις συχαινομαι αυτες τις κοτες το κοτοπουλακι αυτο ηρθε για να με κανει να ξεπερασω τον ''ρατσισμο'' αυτο.... χαχαχαχαχ!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

> ευθυμη ειναι η ρατσα τετοια.................. η μανα μου δεν με ακουσε και εβαλε 1 αυγο απο τετοια κοτα , και ιδου το αποτελεσμα...... αν και τις συχαινομαι αυτες τις κοτες το κοτοπουλακι αυτο ηρθε για να με κανει να ξεπερασω τον ''ρατσισμο'' αυτο.... χαχαχαχαχ!!!!


Εγω θα συνεχισω να τα συχαινομαι...... ειναι λες και ειναι μαδημενα....  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

με το δικιο σου γιατι και εγω μεχρι τωρα δεν ειχα χειροτερο......... οσοι το βλεπουν νομιζουν οτι ειναι αρρωστο το κοτοπουλακι

----------


## kostas0206

Να σου ζησουν!! Εμενα παλυ μου αρεσουν αυτα τα "μαδημένα" εχουν ενα στυλ λιγο ποιο ροκ απο τα αλλα τα κοινα!!!  :winky:

----------


## Sophie

*Είναι πολύ γλυκά!!! Να σου ζήσουν!!!!*

----------


## Peri27

*ΤΙ ΟΜΟΡΦΑ ΚΟΥΤΣΟΥΝΑΚΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ*  :Love0033:  *ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΖΗΣΟΥΝ ΧΑΡΟΥΛΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗ  ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΚΕΤΗ ΤΡΕΛΑ*  :Happy0045:

----------


## ggamb

Μπράβο! πανέμορφα! Τα δικά μου δεν θα εχουν μανούλα! :sad:  
Αυτά με το γυμνό λαιμό, γδυτολαίμικα τα λέμε εμεις στην περιοχή μου, Ειναι πολύ καλλά εχουν πολύ ηρεμο χαρακτήρα, γίνονται αρκετά μεγάλα και κάνουν και πολλά αυγά!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

να σου ζήσουν!!!!

----------


## xarhs

> Μπράβο! πανέμορφα! Τα δικά μου δεν θα εχουν μανούλα! 
> Αυτά με το γυμνό λαιμό, γδυτολαίμικα τα λέμε εμεις στην περιοχή μου, Ειναι πολύ καλλά εχουν πολύ ηρεμο χαρακτήρα, γίνονται αρκετά μεγάλα και κάνουν και πολλά αυγά!


σε ευχαριστω γιωργο για τις πληροφοριες....!!!!!!!

δεν εχω αφησει παραξενη ρατσα για παραξενη ρατσα στις κοτες...... χαχαχ!!!!!

----------


## mariakappa

Να τα χαιρεσε :Love0033:

----------


## Σιδέρης

Eιναι ολα πανεμορφα.Να σου ζησουν.

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

Αχ τι γλουκούλια είναι αυτά???? Εγώ άραγε μπορώ να βάλω στο μπαλκόνι σε μεγάλη κλούβα κοτούλα για αν τρώνε φρέσκα αυγουλάκια κάθε μέρα τα παιδιά μου?

----------


## xarhs

βιβη δυσκολο............. οι κοτες εχουν καποια ενστικτα που αμα δεν τα βγαλουν στο χωμα δεν μπορουν να ζησουν..............

----------


## Σιδέρης

Στις φωτογραφιες ποσων ημερων-μηνων(ηλικεια τελος παντων)ειναι τα κοτοπουλακια σου?Πολυ ομορφα ολα!Να σου ζησουν

----------


## xarhs

22 ημερων....

----------


## birdy_num_num

Το καραφλό τυπάκι είναι σαν αποκριάτικο κοτόπουλο που ντύθηκε γαλοπούλα!  :: 

Να σου ζήσουν όλα!

----------


## xarhs

ευχαριστω πανο......

μολις παω αγρινιο θα σας δειξω φωτογραφια να δειτε ποσο μεγαλωσαν.

----------


## tzeni

να σου ζησουν, ειναι πανεμορφα. Οταν ημουν μικρη και η γιαγια μου ειχε κοτουλες θυμαμαι οτι σε αυτες με τον γυμνο λαιμο ειχα ιδιαιτερη αδυναμια, και αν ολα πανε καλα με τα δικα μου 2 κοτοπουλακια, το επομενο θα ειναι να αγορασω 2 νανακια και 2 με γυμνο λαιμο, τις λατρευω  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

απο που εισαι τζενη?

πραγματικα ειναι πολυ ομορφα........

----------


## xarhs



----------


## tzeni

τελειααα πλασματακια :Love0001: στο βιντεο ειναι οσο τα δικα μου περιπου οταν τα πηρα.Απο Φθιωτιδα Χαρη...

----------


## serafeim

:Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0001:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:

----------


## xarhs

> τελειααα πλασματακιαστο βιντεο ειναι οσο τα δικα μου περιπου οταν τα πηρα.Απο Φθιωτιδα Χαρη...


αμα τα βγαλω τωρα φωτο εχουν βγαλει και αλλα φτερακια..........

----------


## tzeni

βαλε φωτο να τα δουμε οταν μπορεσεις  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

πριν 3 λεπτα τραβηχτηκαν..................

----------


## Peri27

οοοοοο ειναι τοσο ομορφα και γλυκαααα <3 θελω να τα παρω αγκαλιτσα!!!!!  :Love0034:

----------


## tzeni

στην αγκαλια της μαμας τους ειναι οι ψυχουλες,τι κουκλακια ειναι,πολυ πολυ ομορφα,τυχερα κοτοπουλακια  :Happy:  Χαρη μηπως εχεις και φωτο του μαδημενου???δεν υπαρχει,ειναι σκετο κουκλι,το εχω αγαπησει,δε βλεπω την ωρα να παρω ενα τετοιο και εγω  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

τζενη απο που εισαι???????? απο αθηνα?

ποιο μαδημενο εννοεις?

----------


## tzeni

Απο Φθιωτιδα ειμαι. Στη πρωτη σελιδα εχεις ενα κοτοπουλακι με μαδημενο λαιμο,αυτο εννοω  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

αααααααααααααα...... αυτο εγινε πολυ μεγαλο. αλλα δυστυχως ειναι πολυ αγριο και δεν με πλησιαζει. ενω τα αδερφακια του ερχονται επανω μου αυτο ειναι αγριο.

----------


## tzeni

τρελουτσικο ειναι δλδ?χαχαχαχαχαχαχα,ολα τα λεφτα ειναι,ετσι για να κανει τη διαφορα το κανει αχαχαχαχα :winky:

----------


## xarhs

τζενη θελω να το πιασω να το βαλω το βραδυ στην κουρνια να μην το φαει το κουναβι και κανει σαν τρελο. πλεον εμαθε και πηγαινει μονο του. σαν να μου λεει μη με ξανα πιασεις , ξερω εγω τον δρομο μου. 

καλα αμα το δεις θα μεινεις. παω για φωτο

----------


## xarhs

εχει γινει τεραστιο κοιτα...................

----------


## tzeni

χαχαχαχα,τελειοοοοοοοοοοο  οοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο  οοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο  οοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο  ο,τρελη μορφη το αγαπωωωωωωωωωω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!σου ειναι θυμωμενο για τα σχολια που εκανες στην αρχη γιαυτο δ σε πλησιαζει,χαχαχα...ποσο ειναι?

----------


## xarhs

θα εχεις παραξενευτει που ειναι σε κλουβι. εχω βαλει ενα κλουβι δεμενο πανω στο δεντρο δεμενο. ηθελαν να κοιμουνται ψηλα. εγω το χατηρι τους δεν το χαλασα. 

εχω και μια σκαλα για να ανεβαινουν

----------


## tzeni

σοβαρα?δε φοβουνται?πανε μονα τους στο κλουβακι?ειναι τρελη μορφη το κοτοπουλακι,πολυ ιδιαιτερο  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

χαχαχαχαχ.... σοβαρα σου αρεσει τοσο πολυ????

στο ματι του εχει μια μαυρη γραμμη και εινα πολυ ωραιο............... ειναι ξεχωριστο απο τα αλλα. αμα δεν φοβοταν θα ηταν ακομα καλυτερο

----------


## tzeni

ειναι η αδυναμια μου αυτες οι κοτουλες,αληθεια,ειναι πολυ ιδιαιτερες  :Happy:  δε σε φοβαται, απλα ειναι πληγωμενο απο τα σχολια που εκανες στην αρχη χαχαχαχα

----------


## xarhs

Χαχαχα....... Να λεω και την αληθεια στην αρχη δεν το ηθελα καθολου

----------


## tzeni

χαχα,θελει το χρονο του να το ξεπερασει  :Happy:

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

χαχαχ

----------


## xarhs

η νεα γεννια........... ειναι 2 ημερων.



και εδω μολις βγηκαν απο το αυγο. απο την αλλη κλωσσα

----------


## Efthimis98

Να σου ζήσουν!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Να τα χαιρεσαι!!! Χαρη ειναι πολυ ομορφα και για ζουληγμα αυτες οι φατσουλες.

----------


## xarhs

*το πιγκουνακι μου...........................
*

----------


## Efthimis98

Κουκλάκια ζωγραφιστά!!!!  :Happy:  Το πιγκουινάκι θα στο κλέψωωω!  :: 
Και ο θείος μου που έβαλε αυγά σε μία κλωσσομηχανή... βγήκαν στην πρώτη " φουρνιά " 15 κοτοπουλάκια και 1 χηνάκι ..... στην δεύτερη " φουρνιά " 28 κοτοπουλάκια από τα τριάντα!
Τώρα έχει βάλει την τρίτη και μάλλον την τελευταία φουρνιά! Έβαλε σε όλη την κλωσσομηχανή αυγά κότας.... (δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω πόσα, αλλά είναι πάρα πολλά ! Έχει δύο ραφιέρες ) ... και 4-5 αυγά γαλοπούλας! Μακάρι να βγουν τα γαλοπουλάκια!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

παιδια πριν 5 λεπτα ηρθε ενας σκυλος............ να φαει τα κοτοπουλακια στο φραχτη........... ο σκυλος απο τους τεραστιους  , η κοτα επιτεθηκε πανω του και τον εδιωξε... φιουυυ.... 

το πιγκουινακι παιδια ειναι μεγαλη φατσα.

ευθυμη μπραβο σας..!!!!! θα γεμησετε και εσεις πουλακια............. τα αυγα που τα βρηκατε? εχετε και χηνες?

----------


## Efthimis98

Ευτυχώς δεν έπαθαν τίποτα τα μικρά!  :Happy: 
Ναι , όντως, έχουμε γεμίσει κατοπουλάκια!!!

Τα αυγά ήταν και αγορασμένα-δώρο από άλλους συγχωριανών!!! Χήνες ναι έχουμε... οι οποίες κλωσσάνε τώρα! Είχαμε βέβαια αποτυχία με τις χήνες, αφού βάλαμε 15 αυγά και βγήκαν 2 .... από τα οποία το ένα αποβίωσε σε πολύ μικρή ηλικία, ενώ το άλλο είναι φυσιολογικό! Ένα άλλο δυσάρεστο είναι με τις κλώσσες χήνες, οι οποίες η μία έβγαλε 4 μικρά, από τα οποία το ένα επιβίωσε αφού τα άλλα δυστυχώς πνίγηκαν στην λιμνούλα...  :sad: 
Οι άλλες χήνες κλωσσάνε ακόμη!
Τα  αυγά γαλοπούλας μας τα χάρισε ένας κτηνοτρόφος που έχει 2-3 και απλά μας τα έδωσε...  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

κριμα για τις απωλειες ευθυμακο...!!!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Χαρη καταπληκτικά τα κοτοπουλακια σου αλλα και οι κοτουλες σου!!!! Και εγω μεσα στο δεκαημερο περιμενω να σκασουν αρκετα αυγουλακια μου!
Δεν σε πειραζει να "φιλοξενήσω" τις φωτογραφιες μου εδω με τις δικες σου!(να μην "φωρτονουμε το φορουμ και με αλλα θεματα  :winky:  )

Για την ωρα δειτε 4 απο τα 53 μαυρα κοτοπουλακια(του θειου μου)Καπως ετσι θα βγουν και τα δικα μου!

----------


## xarhs

πανεμορφα..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!

εννοειτε πως ειναι ευπροσδεκτες οι φωτογραφιες και θελω και αλλες.....!!!!!!!!!!!!

ειναι τελειως διαφορετικα απο τα δικα μου κοτοπουλακια. ειναι απο τις μαυρες κοτες που κανουν αυγα?

----------


## olga

Ωραία τα κοτοπουλάκια σας! Μαύρα δεν είχα δει ποτέ...

Δεν πιστεύω να τα έχετε για σφάξιμο..? :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## kostas0206

Χαρη, απ' οτι μου εχει πει ο θειος μου, ειναι αλβανικες. Του θειου μου παντως ειναι καταμαυρες, και περιπου σαν νανακια, και με καλη(απο οσο ξερω)παραγωγη αυγων.

Ολγα αυτα ούτως ή αλλως δεν ειναι τα λεγόμενα κρεατοπουλα, ειναι μικροσωμα και ειναι κριμα να τα σφαζεις γιατι και παλι δεν θα παρεις τιποτα!

----------


## xarhs

τα κοκορια σφαζουμε γιατι ενοχλουν τους γειτονες και μας εφεραν την αστυνομια. 

τα θυληκα η τα δινω οσα δεν μπορω να κρατησω η τα κραταω εγω.

----------


## kostas0206

Εμεις τωρα εχουμε 30 κοτες. 20 αυγοπαραγωγης και 10 κρεατοπαραγωγης, αλλα δεν μπορουμε αυτα τα δεκα να τα σφαξουμε, δεν μας παει η καρδια(ειχαμε και αλλα 20 που αυτα τωρα πια ειναι........).
και εχουμε σε μια εκολαπτικη γυρω στα 80 αυγα(διαφορα ειδη, οπως αυτα τα μαυρακια, κρεατοπουλα, και αυγοπαραγωγης), γυρω στα 50 γονιμα. Οποτε θα γεμησει παλι η κοτετσαρα μας! χεχεχεχεχε

----------


## xarhs

εμενα ρε παιδια μ φεραν την αστυνομια και θα χασω και τα λιγα που εχω αν δεν κανω αυτα που θελει η γειτονια

----------


## tzeni

κουκλια ειναι Χαρη,να σου ζησουν  :Happy:  πολυ πολυ ομορφουλια  :Happy:  δεν υπαρχει καποιος αλλος χωρος να φτιαξεις το κοτετσακι σου?κριμα ειναι η γειτονια να ενοχλειται απο ζωα...ελεος!!!!τι ενοχλουν μωρε τα ζωα δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομη! μηπως ηθελαν αυγα και δε τους εδωσες?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xarhs

xaxaxaxax.......... αυτο πρεπει να ειναι τζενη , ζηλευουν

----------


## tzeni

κακος κοσμος!!ριξε και εσυ κανενα αυγο στους ζηλιαρηδες,χαχαχαχαχαχα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xarhs

τζενη αμα σου πω οτι δεν μου περρισευουν θα με πιστεψεις?

εχω πολυ κοσμο που ταιζω , οικογενεια , καναρινια , κοτοπουλακια.

----------


## tzeni

σωστο και αυτο!!τι να πω.....μακαρι να βγαλεις ακρη με τους παραξενους γειτονες και να μεινουν εκει τα κοτοπουλινια σου   :Happy:

----------


## kostas0206

Καλησπερα παιδια!
Σημερα καθως γυρνουσα απο το σχολειο, θυμηθηκα πως σημερα ειναι η μερα που αρχιζουν να σκανε τα αυγουλακια μου!
Φτανω στο σπιτι, παω να δω την μηχανη(εκκολαπτικη), και τι να δω, ο πρωτος μπομπιρας ειχε ηδη βγει απ' το αυγο του, και ενα αλλο ηταν ραγισμενο. Τωρα περιμενουμε να σκασουν και τα αλλα!  :Big Grin: 

Ααα και κατι αλλο, τι λαμπα να χρησιμοποιησω για θερμανση?

----------


## xarhs

μπαρβο κωστα...!!!!!

θα ζητησεις πυρακτωσεως , την στρογγυλη........ 

δες σαν αυτην........

----------


## serafeim

Για ακομη καλυτερα παρε αυτην που βαζουνστα ερπετα!! UVΑ και UVB λεγονται!!!Κανει 35-40 ευρω οχι περισσοτερο η 40 watt!!!
Προσωπικα χρονια τωρα με πυρακτωσεως το κανω!!! Αλλα λεμε παντα για καλυτερα!!!

Σαν και αυτην!!

----------


## kostas0206

Εσκασε μυτη και το δευτερο!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## adreas

Πιάσε  μια  40 η 60άρα  γαλακτούχα  να κάνεις  την  δουλειά σου  στη  κούτα που  θα  βάλεις τα  μικρά  με ένα  καλάμι  η ένα  ξύλο    ποιο  μεγάλο  από  την  κούτα θα βάλεις  τη  λάμπα μια  10αριά  πόντους στο  ύψος  η 2-3  πόνους  ποιο χαμηλά  και  θα δέσεις  με  ένα κομμάτι  σπάγγο  το  καλώδιο  στο καλάμι  ξύλο.  Μη φοβάσαι  ότι  θα είναι  η  λάμπα χαμηλά  αυτά  θα  πηγαίνουν  όσο κοντά  θέλουν  μη σου  πω  ότι θα  την πάρουν  αγκαλιά. Παιδιά  μη  φοβίζετε τον  άνθρωπο   με τα  35-40  ευρώ δύσκολα  χρόνια  είναι.   Μια  φορά την  ημέρα  βραστό αυγό  ανάλογα  με τα  πουλιά  θα βράζεις  και  τα αυγά  που  πρέπει.

----------


## serafeim

Δεν τον τρομαζω... ειπα για το καλυτερο!!  :Happy: 
Εγω με πυρακτωσεως βολευομαι χρονια τωρα!!!

----------


## xarhs

εγω δεν την ηξερα αυτη τη λαμπα.................

ο σεραφειμ ανδρεα ενημερωτικα το ειπε  , απλα ηταν λιγο μεγαλη η φωτογραφια και σου τραβαγε ολη την ματια χαχαχαχχ

----------


## adreas

Δεν  με  τράβηξε το  μέγεθος  της  φωτογραφίας  Χάρη  αλλά τα  ευρώ  της.

----------


## xarhs

χαχαχαχαχαχαχ..... η τιμη οντως ειναι τραγικη.

----------


## serafeim

> Δεν  με  τράβηξε το  μέγεθος  της  φωτογραφίας  Χάρη  αλλά τα  ευρώ  της.


Ανδρεα εγω ειμαι μαζι σου!! Το ξερεις καλα!! Και συμφωνω απολυτα απο οτι ειπες!!  :Happy: 
Απλα ειπα για το καλυτερο που μπορει να γινει!!!  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

αυτο δεν καταφερε να βγει μονο του και το εβγαλα εγω....... επειδη δεν μπορουσα να το αφησω μονο το βραδυ τα μυρμιγκια ηδη το ειχαν μυρηστει..!!!!!



ειχε σπασει μονο του ολο το κελυφος , αλλα καπου κολλησε το μαλλακι του και δεν μπορουσε να βγει , και ετσι εβαλα το χερακι μ και βγηκε με μεγαλη επιτυχια

----------


## xarhs

παιδια εδω στο αγρινιο τα αυγα επαθαν προβλημα απο την ελλειψη υγρασιας. η μεμβρανη κολλαγε πανω στους νεοσσους , με αποτελεσμα μεγαλη δυσκολια.

πλεον ψεκαζω τα αυγα με σπρει με ζεστο νερο.

----------


## douriakos

xarh τι ρατσα ειναι οι κοτες σου?

----------


## xarhs

δεν ειναι ρατσα , αλλα κλωσσανε συνεχεια............. απο χωριο τις ειχα παρει απο μια κυρια.

----------


## xarhs



----------


## douriakos

ααα οκ γιατι εγω αρχισα να μαζευω κοτες ρατσας  :Happy:  εχω 6 κοτες ρατσες ιδιως την australorp την ακριβοπληρωσα! τεσσαρων ημερων 15 ευρω εδωσα τωρα θα παρω και αλλες για να εχω australorp κοτοπουλα! κανουν 330 αβγα το χρονο!

----------


## xarhs

σκασαν και αλλα πουλακια σημερα...!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Αχ τι όμορφα!  :Happy: 
Στείλε το μαυρούλι...  ::

----------


## xarhs

κοιταξτε τα κοτοπουλακια που πριν λιγους μηνες ηταν μια σταλια πως εγιναν τωρα...... σε λιγοτερο απο δυο μηνες , υπολογιζω οτι και αυτες οπως και ολες οι γεννιες θα κλωσσουν μανιωδως...!!!!!!! (το πρωτο ειναι κοκορακι , δεν κλωσσα χαχαχ)

----------


## Efthimis98

Αααα πολύ όμορφα.
Περίεργο όμως πως ανεβαίνουν στο δένδρο. Εμάς στο χωριό μόνο μία θυμάμαι να ανέβαινε σε δέντρο.... !!!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

παλεψα να τα μαθω στην κουρνια , αυτες ηθελαν δεντρο , ε αφου και το κουναβι δεν υπαρχει πλεον ειπα να τις αφησω....... επειδη ακουω και για κλεψιες , εκει που ανεβαινουν αυτες δεν θα μου τις κλεψουν ποτε χαχαχαχ

----------

